# New tank too big for cabinet?



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Im looking to buy a tank to put on a cabinet i have.The tank length is 6 cm longer than my cabinet,so it will go over each end 3cm,does this matter or will it put stress on the glass?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

I would say get a piece of wood the same size as the tank base and rest the tank on that when its on the cabinet. Make sure the cabinet can take the extra weight.


----------



## faun (Jan 7, 2009)

Aquariums need to be supported on all four sides properly otherwise the glass could crack and you would end up with a lot of water on your floor.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

faun said:


> Aquariums need to be supported on all four sides properly otherwise the glass could crack and you would end up with a lot of water on your floor.


I agree with you! it is very important to make sure that the tank has adequate support to prevent the tank from cracking. I would suggest buying one that is more suitable for the new aquarium.


----------

